# Urgent, possibly poisoned frog, please help!



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

Today I did the stupidest thing I could imagine...I put my imitators in an uncured tank, within minutes they had flopped over practically dead I managed to rescue three of them once I realized what happened and they are doing great, they are just like themselves. However I hadn't mangaged to find one of them, I searched for Xenakai for half an hour before I had to go to work, but I couldn't find her, 5 and a half hours later I came home to find her brown, extremely skinny (it was like she hadn't eaten in days but this was one of my fattest frog besides Henava) and now she is the skinniest frog I have ever seen, completely brown with the substrate, but she can still move, I don't want to lose her, please help! I dumped some flies, not a lot but some in there, she doesn't move unless I spray her (I wanted at least some of the brown stuff to come off)

I can't believe I did that, and I can't imagine Xenakai paying for my mistake with her life...


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

My parents convinced me to carefully spray her down, and it was like some of her weight magically returned, but she is so weak, and her arms just curl over, I think she might make it, my parents are optimistic, but is there anything else I can do for her? She is so strong to have been in there for almost 6 hours...


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

don't directly spray her, it'll only add stress. put the frog in a humid environment and just hope it recovers. don't put any flies in with it as that may just stress it as well. it won't starve to death in a day or two. how fresh was the silicone in the tank? this is the quickest i've heard of someones frogs becoming ill from an uncured tank (usually i hear they died in a day or two)


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

This morning I checked on her, and she seems a lot better, her arms aren't all curly and she can hold herself upright. And she did move to a different leaf during the night so that was encouraging. Her weight seemed back to normal too. I think she somehow fell from the ledge inside the tank and got buried in it, but that doesn't explain how she got so skinny when we did find her?

I'm not sure how long the tank was curing, I think about a day?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

uncured what?


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

The greatstuff


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

she seemed skinny because she was really stressed, stressed frogs will seem to thin out incredibly quickly, but will fatten up again once they recover. they aren't realy losing fat reserves


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

Oh ok thanks for clearing that up, it seems like she has totally recovered from her ordeal than, she was hopping around the tupperware container when I checked on her tonight. I think she is fine, and I am thinking about moving her back in with the other frogs. I had never seen a frog that skinny in my life, but she has resumed her place once again as the second fattest frog I own. Thanks so much for your help guys once again I hope I am doing everything right for her, and she looks 100% better, you can't tell she had been through anything at all, and I was so sure I had lost her. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

oh good i'm so glad to hear that! I'd still be keeping a close eye on her though (not that you wont). It's interesting to hear about them getting skinny and fat again, very strange.


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

Yup showing more and more improvement each time I look at her, only thing is she seems a bit more timid now. She wasn't ever the boldest of my imitators (her and Anoroch seemed to prefer hiding under a leaf, but they were out and about enough so I couldn't call them 'shy frogs'), but I dunno, she seems kinda more fragile in a way? Or maybe I'm just totally wierd and shes all better, and she will probably get over it, I imagine she is still very stressed out from it, so I will continue to leave her alone for the better part of the day and check on her when I can. Would putting her in a dark room help? I know it helps with birds... :roll:


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

Happy to report she has totally recovered and is now back in with her tankmates, and showing no signs of stress. Thanks again everyone!


----------

